# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Muere un joven de Castejón de Sos tras sufrir un accidente y caer con su coche al pantano de Argoné

## sergi1907

José Manuel Liminiana, de 31 años, se fue de fiestas a Campo el sábado y no regresó. El padre detectó signos del accidente en la carretera.

La Guardia Civil localizó anoche el coche de un joven, de 31 años y vecino de Castejón de Sos, a seis metros de profundidad en el pantano de Argoné, situado junto a la carretera N-260, a dos kilómetros de Campo. Por las marcas localizadas en vía, todo apuntaba a que se produjo un accidente. A la 1.20 de la madrugada, el Grupo Especial de Actividades Subacuáticas de la Guardia Civil (GEAS) comprobaba que el joven José Manuel Liminiana, conocido como Fustero por el nombre de su casa, se encontraba en el interior.

Liminiana marchó la noche del sábado a Campo para pasar una noche fiesta y ayer no regresó a su casa de Castejón de Sos. No obstante, hasta cerca de las ocho de la mañana se tiene constancia de que estaba en la población vecina, situada a 20 kilómetros de su localidad. Sus padres fueron quienes dieron el aviso a la Guardia Civil, en torno a las 19.30 de ayer, después de que pasaran las horas sin que regresara y tras alertar a amigos y conocidos para intentar localizarlo. José Manuel Liminiana se marchó el sábado a Campo y, como en ocasiones se quedaba a dormir allí con amigos, su familia aguardó unas horas a la espera de que retornara.

Al ver que no contestaba al teléfono móvil, su padre salió con el coche en su búsqueda deshaciendo el camino que pudo seguir la noche anterior. Entonces, apreció que la bionda de la carretera estaba aplastada en un punto, cerca del desvío a la localidad de Viu, y que había signos de frenado o de que hubiera podido haber un accidente. Horas después se comprobó que fue por ese lugar que localizó el padre por donde se precipitó el coche de su hijo.

Con esta pista, patrullas de Tráfico y de Seguridad Ciudadana así como los especialistas del parque de bomberos de Graus iniciaron la búsqueda en dicho punto, en un terreno abrupto y escarpado, donde las tareas no fueron sencillas. Pasadas las 22.00, y ayudados por una sonda, localizaron el vehículo a unos seis metros de profundidad y se requirió la presencia de Grupo Especial de Actividades Subacuáticas de la Guardia Civil (GEAS), para que pudieran acceder al vehículo. 

Ya de madrugada, localizaron el cadáver del joven, que fue identificado por su padre.
Un accidente similar

José Manuel Liminiana, nacido en 1983, fue a Campo para disfrutar de una fiesta de hermanamiento con la población inmigrante que reside en la localidad ribagorzana, en la que se degustan productos típicos de sus lugares de origen. Después, había programada también una discomóvil. No era la primera vez que acudía de fiesta a esta población en la que trabajaba y tenía amigos. Por ello, no extrañó que por la mañana aún no hubiera regresado.

Aunque vivía en la misma localidad, ya no residía con sus progenitores, que fueron quienes alertaron de su desaparición. Su padre siguió ayer desde el lugar del accidente las labores de rescate, acompañado por los especialistas de los diferentes servicios desplazados a la zona. También acudieron tanto el alcalde de Castejón de Sos, José Manuel Abad, como el de Campo, Eusebio Echart.

Además, el accidente se produjo justo en el mismo punto en el que hace unos veinte años se precipitó un camión de gran tonelaje. Como consecuencia, la brecha que abrió en los pinos y en la vegetación hasta las aguas todavía no se había cerrado. Por ello, a pesar de que todo el entorno cuenta con un espeso arbolado, al coincidir en el mismo lugar, nada frenó la caída hasta las aguas del embalse de Argoné.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...2_1101026.html

----------

